
Competing with Platforms That Ignore the Law - cpeterso
https://hbr.org/2016/03/competing-with-platforms-that-ignore-the-law
======
taxicabjesus
Taxi companies were using GPS-enabled electronic dispatch systems that were
designed before people carried internet-connected mobile computers. They work
fairly well, but became obsolete.

